# Radio-cd coche



## Rock &amp; Roll Forever (Nov 9, 2006)

El caso es que quiero conectar un Radio Cd de coche (un Aiwa) en casa...pero me dado cuenta que la conexión es mas compleja de lo que me esperaba.
Ya he leído un post que habla sobre algo parecido q esta por aquí cerca pero no me ha resuelto de gran ayuda...haber si alguien me ayuda.
esto es lo que pone en el caseto

*WIRE CONNECTIONS
Rojo---to power (ACC)
Amarillo---To battery direct (back up) fuse 15A
Negro---To GND (negative ground)
Azul---Relay control
          To power antena/to remote control
          Fuse 0.5A
Marrón---To car telephone mute*

Todo esto va conectado (menos el marrón) a un "enchufe" y el rojo y el amarillo se pueden soltar.

Para los altavoces hay 8 cables de cuatro colores diferentes. de cada color ai uno normal y otro con una banda negra. estos tambien se unen en un "enchufe"

Como conecto esto a un enchufe de casa; de los de toda la vida?
Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## shocky (Nov 9, 2006)

Bueno no es muy sencillo.
Primero tienes que conseguirte una fuente de 12 Vcc de mas o menos 200W.
A esta debes conectar los siguientes cables:
Rojo--- al positivo de la fuente.
Amarillo--- tambien al positivo de la fuente.
Negro---- al negativo.
Luego el azul no lo conectes a nada.
El marron tampoco.

Los demas 8 cables son de los parlantes y se conectan de la siguiente forma.
Cada cable de color normal con su otro cable del mismo color pero con linea negra correponde a cada uno de los 4 canales que tiene tu equipo.

Bueno espero que te haya aclarado algo
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Rock &amp; Roll Forever (Nov 10, 2006)

Me podrías explicar que es una "fuente 12 Vcc de mas o menos 200W"????
saludos y gracias


----------



## shocky (Nov 10, 2006)

Una fuente es lo que utilizas por ejemplo para cargar tu celular o cosas asi.
Pero en este caso tu fuente tiene que poder entragar 12 Vcc (voltios de continua), en lo posible regulada, es decir que no varie la tensión con la carga. Ademas tiene que poder suministrar una corriente de 15A maximo.
Todo esto nos da una potencia de la fuente de 180W.
Y por seguridad deberia ser de por lo menos 200W.
La fuente esta compuesta de un enorme transformador, un puente de diodos y unos grandes capacitores. y ademas de un circuito de regulacion.
Bueno no se si me entiendes. 
Si te fijas en la seccion de fuentes de alimentacion, yo publique una fuente que es capas de entregar esta corriente y mas tambien.
Si quieres puedes hacerla. Busacala si no la encuentras, decime que te la mando.
Saludos y suerte.


----------

